# Amar holiday wreath fundraiser



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

American Maltese Association is excited to announce a new fundraiser, just in time for the holiday season. We are offering beautiful, live, balsam wreaths from Three Rivers Wreath Company in New Hampshire. The smell is heavenly! A portion of your order will go to AMAR and the wreaths will be delivered directly from them to you via FedEx! Just click on the following link and it will take you to our AMAR order page to select from their beautiful wreaths and decorations: https://ThreeRiversFundraising.com/fund/amar-wreath2017 You must use this link for us to be credited. Please SHARE this with your friends and relatives whether you're ordering or not. 
Sadly, this time of year we get a significant influx of dogs who need to be rescued, many with very costly medical bills. AMAR, a 501(3)c non-profit organization, is 100% volunteer and 100% of your donations go to rescuing Maltese and Maltese mixes. We can't help the dogs without your help. Please help us SPREAD THE WORD BY SHARING this post. If each of you does that, we can save more dog's lives.
*The orders will be shipped on two dates. Nov. 20th and Nov. 27th. Orders for the 20th must be placed by Nov. 13th; those for Nov. 27th must be placed by Nov. 20th. These wreaths are very high quality, grown and made in the USA.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Sue. I had my eye on these. They are beautiful. I am ordering a couple next week before the 20th. Nothing smell better around the holidays than balsam - well maybe chocolate chip cookies and hot apple cider, but still balsam is up there.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sue I shared on FB, I am torn between two wreaths but I will decide soon and order! Walter you made me want hot apple cider and cookies!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks Sue. I had my eye on these. They are beautiful. I am ordering a couple next week before the 20th. Nothing smell better around the holidays than balsam - well maybe chocolate chip cookies and hot apple cider, but still balsam is up there.


Thanks for reminding me to post here, Walter. I had to laugh this morning. My adoptive mom who got Sophie Grace this past year lives in NH. I saw that she just ordered from the wreath fundraiser. I wrote to her that it seemed she was bringing coals to Newcastle. Wonder if she's too old to get that saying.  Thanks for planning to order and yes, balsmam, hot cider (of course cider donuts are my other faves but have to be fresh made) and cc cookies. Love the smells.


Aviannah's Mom said:


> Sue I shared on FB, I am torn between two wreaths but I will decide soon and order! Walter you made me want hot apple cider and cookies!


Thanks so much for sharing, Denise. Their wreaths are beautiful and high quality. Many places make them one sided but these are two sided so should be thick and lovely. Thanks for supporting AMAR.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Working on placing an order to my DD. We got them one last year when they moved into their new condo so now it will be a tradition, I think. We used a different company last year, but it was beautiful & smelled wonderful. I am happy to change companies if it benefits AMRA. Thanks for the heads up & I will post on my FB page. 
Bump!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Working on placing an order to my DD. We got them one last year when they moved into their new condo so now it will be a tradition, I think. We used a different company last year, but it was beautiful & smelled wonderful. I am happy to change companies if it benefits AMRA. Thanks for the heads up & I will post on my FB page.
> Bump!


Thanks so much Sandi. They're supposed to make great wreaths. I love having a wreath in VT. And we make it environmentally helpful. After the holidays we take off any decorations and put in out in our wooded area so the animals out there can enjoy it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bumping this because to make the first shipping deadline of Nov 20, you have to order by Monday. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally got around to ordering mine today - they do look beautiful. and bump


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine! I ordered a while back for the first shipment.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In order to meet the goal we need a few more orders of wreaths very quickly. Go to this web-site & order a wreath---either for yourself or someone you want to "love on." We ordered one for our DD & I can't wait to hear her surprise & joy: https://threeriversfundraising.com/fund/amar-wreath2017
Spread the word & benefit your relationships & the AMAR!!!!!!

The goal is 500. & we are at 302.50---I think we can do this folks! Think about the pups we will benefit!!!!!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just ordered a beautiful wreath for my mother in law. Her birthday is in early December and she will absolutely love this wreath ... and that it supported rescue. Get your orders in everyone  !


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Bump for a great cause!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I just ordered mine today! I am glad I remembered because today is the last day. If anyone else was thinking of ordering one don't forget to do so soon.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Just ordered two more, but more orders are needed!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:We are at 377.50 so let's do a big push to reach the 500$---we don't have far to go! Come on SM---we can do this! Today is the last day to order!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - thanks so much for the reminder. :chili::chili: So 2 minutes to go. We are now at $387.50. Was hoping we'd hit $400 but am so glad that we raised what we did. I can't wait to see people's wreaths when they get them. Hope you all post pix. And to everyone who took part in this fundraiser...thank you so much. :smootch:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you guys for putting together this fundraiser for the fluffs! I know my mother in law is going to be so surprised to get her wreath for her birthday  . 

Oh and the fundraiser reminded me that I need to make the first of my promised donations for the Postcard Challenge fundraiser that we did! Can?t believe I hadn?t done that yet - my world got a little crazy lol. Anyway, making that donation to the site right now! You all sent in so many postcards that it equals a $320 donation!!!! For budgeting reasons I have to break it in to 2 payments, but so blessed that we can help. Praying the funds raised in all of these fundraisers will be a blessing to the fluffs in need. 

Are any of the Maltese Rescue groups doing an online auction before Christmas?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The final total for the Wreath fundraiser for AMAR was....drumroll...$387.50 :chili::chili: We're very happy with it as this was the first time we tried doing this. Thank you all so much for ordering. Would love to see pix when you get yours. And thank you so much Bridget for the first installment of the postcard challenge. We got the donation and were so excited about it. You did such a great job rallying the troops and also teaching your nephew's classmates about rescue and community. :aktion033:Our SM family is so amazing. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> The final total for the Wreath fundraiser for AMAR was....drumroll...$387.50 :chili::chili: We're very happy with it as this was the first time we tried doing this. Thank you all so much for ordering. Would love to see pix when you get yours. And thank you so much Bridget for the first installment of the postcard challenge. We got the donation and were so excited about it. You did such a great job rallying the troops and also teaching your nephew's classmates about rescue and community. :aktion033:Our SM family is so amazing. :smootch:


DD sent a photo of hers yesterday but I am challenged w/how to get the photo from my I phone to here. We ordered the one w/the white bow. She said it is lovely. We ordered from a different company last year & it held well into FEB. since they spray it every day on the front door---it is cold there---so kept well. She will give me a final report as she sees how it goes. Thank you Sue, for making us aware of this offer. That is a good amount for the first year! KL was happy to hear AMAR was benefited by our order---she is the DD who did the event a couple of yrs ago for AMAR! It takes a village!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

O got notified from FedEx that mine will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> DD sent a photo of hers yesterday but I am challenged w/how to get the photo from my I phone to here. We ordered the one w/the white bow. She said it is lovely. We ordered from a different company last year & it held well into FEB. since they spray it every day on the front door---it is cold there---so kept well. She will give me a final report as she sees how it goes. Thank you Sue, for making us aware of this offer. That is a good amount for the first year! KL was happy to hear AMAR was benefited by our order---she is the DD who did the event a couple of yrs ago for AMAR! It takes a village!:wub:


Sandi -- I'm so glad that she likes it!!:chili: I swear our live wreaths in VT last for months. It's so cold that they're frozen. :w00t: And then we repurpose it by tossing it into the woods so that the little critters make a home of it. Of course we take off the decorations and you can reuse those. And yes every time I use my Pampered Chef items I think of your daughter. 


wkomorow said:


> O got notified from FedEx that mine will be delivered tomorrow.


Can't wait to hear how it is, Walter! :aktion033:
Sherry - that looks so pretty with the mirror. So glad you like it and yes that smell. I can't get enough of it. 
So glad this fundraiser worked. We've been trying to give people new options to help AMAR.


----------

